# Debaixo de trovoada um carro é realmente seguro?



## Relâmpago (29 Set 2008 às 01:56)

Olá

Esta dúvida surgiu-me depois de uma viagem que tinha como fim fotografar/filmar uma trovoada. Para isso, convidei um parente meu para me ajudar, pois ele é que tinha câmara. Ainda hoje, em conversa, disse-me que fui irresponsável em me ter metido mesmo debaixo de uma trovoada. Eu disse-lhe que estávamos seguros dentro do carro, ao que ele ripostou, dizendo que um raio podia atingir o carro e fazer explodir o depósito do combustível. Será mesmo assim? Quais serão as hipóteses? E em que caso(s)? 
Gostaria de pôr este assunto à vossa discussão.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2008 às 10:05)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Esta dúvida surgiu-me depois de uma viagem que tinha como fim fotografar/filmar uma trovoada. Para isso, convidei um parente meu para me ajudar, pois ele é que tinha câmara. Ainda hoje, em conversa, disse-me que fui irresponsável em me ter metido mesmo debaixo de uma trovoada. Eu disse-lhe que estávamos seguros dentro do carro, ao que ele ripostou, dizendo que um raio podia atingir o carro e fazer explodir o depósito do combustível. Será mesmo assim? Quais serão as hipóteses? E em que caso(s)?
> Gostaria de pôr este assunto à vossa discussão.
> ...



Um carro é um local seguro. Mas é uma segurança relativa. Se conduzires em direcção a uma trovoada obviamente estás a correr alguns riscos que não corres se fugires dela ou se fores para um edifício. Raios, granizo, precipitação intensa ou objectos atirados pelo vento entre outros. Quando se diz que é seguro é em termos de morreres electrocutado se por acaso cair um raio no carro, isso não acontece devido à Gaiola de Faraday (e não devido aos pneus como diz a sabedoria popular). Na falta de abrigo num edifício, o carro é o local mais seguro que existe. Mas há sempre riscos directos e indirectos (acidentes de viação,etc). Se cair um raio podes ficar cego e surdo momentaneamente ou entrares em pânico, podendo acabar tudo num acidente devido a isso. Podes ser electrocutado se estiveres a tocar nalguma parte metálica no interior do carro ou usares equipamento de comunicações que utilize antenas exteriores (esse risco também é válido para quando estamos mesmo em casa). Uma descarga pode rebentar os pneus e até provocar um incêndio, muito raro mas pode acontecer. Mas de explosão do carro não existem registos de eventos desses devido à já referida Gaiola de Faraday.

Quando um storm chaser se dirige para uma trovoada deve saber o que está a fazer, deve ter acesso a imagens de satélite e radar recentes e deve conhecer bem a estrutura típica e dinâmica de uma célula e saber para onde ela se dirige, pois tem de evitar sempre a zona de precipitação e descargas intensas. Não sabendo o que se está a passar e aonde está ou não conseguindo avaliar convenientemente a situação com os dados que tem, corre sempre riscos desnecessários e conduzir numa estrada é normalmente um mau local para correr riscos.

No entusiasmo meteorológico e ânsia de obter registos nunca devemos esquecer a segurança. É válido mesmo para casa quando tiramos fotografias à janela.



> *Safe Vehicle*
> 
> A safe vehicle is a hard-topped car, SUV, minivan, bus, tractor, etc. (soft-topped convertibles are not safe) . If you seek shelter in your vehicle, make sure all doors are closed and windows rolled up. Do not touch any metal surfaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Set 2008 às 10:45)

Concordo Vince, por acaso tinha pensado no efeito gaiola de Faraday, de facto, já o verifiquei na prática em linhas de pintura electroestática, em que peças metálicas penduradas numa corrente ligada à terra são pulverizadas de epoxy em pó, electrizada a 70KV (70000 Volt) e de facto, verifica-se que é extremamente difícil a acumulação de partículas nos vértices fechados para dentro das peças, assim como em todo o seu interior, sendo necessário retocar no fim, antes de irem ao forno a 180ºC. 

Consiguimos permanecer dentro da cabine de pintura a 70000 Volt porque nos encontramos ao mesmo potencial eléctrico, desde que não toquemos na corrente transportadora, nem nos comprimentem de fora com um aperto de mão!! Apanharia um pequeno choque eléctrico, sem grande sobresalto, uma vez que a intensidade da corrente não chega a 0.1A (muito fraca, mas de grande potencial).

Num automóvel, acontecerá o mesmo, será improvável que apanhemos choque no interior desde que não toquemos em superfícies metálicas ligadas ao exterior. Desde que não toquemos em nada exterior, é comum os carros se electrizarem em especial quando a %HR é baixa, ficamos num potencial eléctrico elevado em relação à terra daí os pequenos choques que apanhamos quando saímos do carro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2008 às 12:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Consiguimos permanecer dentro da cabine de pintura a 70000 Volt porque nos encontramos ao mesmo potencial eléctrico, desde que não toquemos na corrente transportadora, nem nos comprimentem de fora com um aperto de mão!! Apanharia um pequeno choque eléctrico, sem grande sobresalto, uma vez que a intensidade da corrente não chega a 0.1A (muito fraca, mas de grande potencial).



 Só quero dizer uma coisa que não estou muito de acordo com o Paulo H, com uma corrente inferior a 0.1 A os efeitos já são graves, não é um mero choque, já não consegues largar,  é doloroso e tens dificuldades respiratórias graves a extremas, só inferior a 0.01A é um pequeno choque sem qualquer problema um simples formigueiro, agora se ultrapassa os 0.1 A é aquela frase como dizem na universidade já não pagas mais propinas.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Set 2008 às 12:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só quero dizer uma coisa que não estou muito de acordo com o Paulo H, com uma corrente inferior a 0.1 A os efeitos já são graves, não é um mero choque, já não consegues largar,  é doloroso e tens dificuldades respiratórias graves a extremas, só inferior a 0.01A é um pequeno choque sem qualquer problema um simples formigueiro, agora se ultrapassa os 0.1 A é aquela frase como dizem na universidade já não pagas mais propinas.



Pois..  estive a lembrar-me melhor, a voltagem era de 70000V tenho a certeza, e a amperagem dava para regular até 60mA (0.045 a 0.055), se a amperagem fosse mais baixa, a aderência na superfície da peça metálica a pintar era menor que o efeito da gravidade (havia deposição, e desperdiçava-se muita epoxy para o chão), enquanto que se amperagem fosse elevada demais, a força de repulsão entre as partículas carregadas aumentava favorecendo o efeito gaiola de Faraday. Tinha de ser um valor intermédio, afinado com a prática, e variando com o tipo de bicos das pistolas (efeito na propagação do pó electrizado) e a velocidade do transportador (eficiência).

Mas voltando ao automóvel que levou com um relâmpago, mesmo admitindo que o seu habitáculo se encontre bem isolado do exterior, considero muito perigoso sair do carro de seguida, pois existe "alguma" probabilidade de que o carro e todo o seu conteudo tenha ficado a um potencial eléctrico muito elevado, pelo que.. não sei, a tentação é para sair rápido da viatura, mas o efeito de tocar no exterior (com potencial zero) poderia ser desastroso. 

É claro que, conseguir controlar o carro com o susto de levar com um relâmpago (ou parte dele, porque o carro é baixo e o relampago ramifica-se) já é obra!! Sair do carro, não sei não, imaginem que nem está chovendo, que o ar está seco (isolante), imaginem toda aquela diferença de potencial..

Quando me acontecer, alguma coisa me ocorrerá..


----------



## Pico (29 Set 2008 às 18:12)

Tão se a esquecer do pequeno pormenor de que o carro é bem capaz de nunca mais voltar a andar... inda mais se tiver uma componente electronica abundante, (o que acontece hoje em dia)


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2008 às 01:19)

Olá

Na realidade, precipitei-me. Reconheço. Com o entusiasmo de querer captar algo de espectacular (relâmpagos, raios, granizo...), não levei em linha de conta determinados riscos que aqui foram mencionados. Pelo princípio da Gaiola de Faraday, tudo bem desde que não se tocasse em nenhuma peça que tivesse em contacto com o exterior. Quanto ao clarão do raio (à noite), cheguei a ler, algures, que alguém ficou cego, definitivamente, nos EUA. Também, devido ao intenso calor desenvolvido (cerca de 35000º C para uma intensidade de 250000 A), o ar, pura e simplesmente, explode e pode derrubar uma pessoa com a sua expansão brutal, tal como sucede com um explosivo potente. No meu caso era de dia, logo o clarão não prejudicaria tanto os olhos. Quantos aos ouvidos, sim, poderiam sofrer. 
Costumo ser cuidadoso, mas naquela altura entusiasmei-me e não avaliei bem o trajecto. Não se torna a repetir. No fundo, também estava assustado, no meio de uma charneca cheia de sobreiros, pinheiros e postes de alta tensão, um céu muito escuro e riscado por descargas e chuva forte. Tinha grande probabilidade de ter um raio  quase ou mesmo sobre o carro. Assisti a uma descarga (raio) a cerca de 300/400m, talvez, e fiquei pouco à vontade. Mas tinha que conduzir e sair dali o mais rápido possível, com o meu primo literalmente a tremer (já lhe pedi desculpa). Tudo não durou mais do que 5/6 minutos que pareceram uma eternidade. É, de facto, mais seguro fotografar/filmar as descargas a uma distância razoável, isto é, fora da acção directa da trovoada, com uma câmara que permita um zoom razoável (tenho que a adquirir!). Já bem basta apanharmos uma tempestade de surpresa. 

Obrigado pelo vosso interesse.


----------



## Quimera (30 Set 2008 às 20:40)

Se havia postes de alta tensão então o mais provável é caírem lá.


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Apenas e só para os postes porque são metálicos. Mesmo assim é difícil e é mais provável descarregar na linha para-raios que guardam a linhas de alta-tensão.


----------



## GFVB (30 Set 2008 às 23:03)

Desculpem a ignorância, mas se em vez de falarmos de um carro estivermos a falar de um metro de superfície/comboio? Quais as vantagens/desvantagens para quem circula nesses veículos com trovoada?


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2008 às 23:19)

As vantagens é o tamanho do transporte (menos densidade de carga) e o facto das rodas não serem isolantes... 

A desvantagem também é o tamanho. Se toda a superficie for condutora, a área alvo da descarga é potencialmente maior...


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2008 às 15:45)

Ainda sobre raios e carros, deixo este vídeo que encontrei no Youtube:



Existem outros mas não posso garantir a autenticidade dos mesmos!


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Out 2008 às 11:19)

Se tinham duvidas relativamente a este tema, vejam este vídeo do excelente programa inglês da BBC - Top Gear.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve6XGKZxYxA

Nota:Uma vez que não estou a conseguir pôr aqui o vídeo, ponham no youtube à procura "car lightning top gear" e vejam...aconselho vivamente!


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Out 2013 às 10:12)

Afinal um carro explode!

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelid=00000010-0000-0000-0000-000000000010

confesso que acho estranho.

Será que o carro estava a tocar em alguma coisa?

a PSP diz haver uma testemunha ocular


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 10:37)

c.bernardino disse:


> Afinal um carro explode!
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelid=00000010-0000-0000-0000-000000000010
> 
> ...



Se um raio cai directamente em cima de um carro com milhões de Volts, seria de esperar que o carro não sofresse qualquer dano ?
Um coisa é um impacto indirecto, passar electricidade ou não passar .... outra coisa é levar com ele em cima !


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Out 2013 às 11:10)

Vince disse:


> .... Uma descarga pode rebentar os pneus e até provocar um incêndio, muito raro mas pode acontecer. Mas de explosão do carro não existem registos de eventos desses devido à já referida Gaiola de Faraday.



neste momento já há registo. A confirmar.
Alguém da zona?


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2013 às 11:18)

A questão dos pneus não sei se será assim tão importante... é que a distância do fundo do carro ao solo normalmente não é suficientemente grande para interromper a descarga eléctrica. O depósito de combustível deve ter explodido.


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 11:31)

Falando por experiência própria, acho que o único local seguro é dentro de casa com as janelas e estores fechados... 

Não gosto de lembrar-me de uma vez que estava a filmar à janela (aberta só o suficiente para filmar) a trovoada que estava ainda a uns 2/3 km e de rempente caiu um a menos de 20 metros que pareceu o lançamento de um míssil ao meu lado... 

Não aconselho a ninguém andar de carro com trovoada em descampados, pois o risco multiplica-se nem estar perto de árvores (todos nós sabemos).

Nunca se pode prever onde podem cair os raios, nem a intensidade que eles poderão ter, por isso só quando acharmos que estamos um pouco afastados é que, mesmo com cuidados, podemos registar...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2013 às 11:32)

Sinceramente o carro explodiu por outras razões ou então o raio caiu ao lado, porque caindo no carro nada de mal teria.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2013 às 12:14)

Os aviões são construídos para fazer escoar a descarga eléctrica numa determinada direcção e protegem o combustível. Um carro tenho sempre dúvidas.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2013 às 12:32)

Num depósito de combustível estaremos a falar de ar misturado com combustível, portanto vapores inflamáveis. A passagem das cargas produz calor ainda que instantaneamente. Nunca aconteceu? Se calhar não.


----------



## jdc (19 Out 2013 às 14:01)

Não e seguro! Estar num carro que está a ser submetido a tensões eléctricas da grandeza das existentes de um raio e algo muito perigoso e com uma série de efeitos nefasto que podem ocorrer.

E verdade que o efeito Faraday pode nos proteger devido aos electrões seguirem o curso mais rápido e de menor resistência, mas os testes realizados que são mostrados em vídeo são num cenário ideal e sem chuva. O facto de o carro estar molhado implica que a corrente não irá circular apenas pelo exterior mas também irá seguir o curso dos elementos molhados devido a menor resistência. Outro aspecto importante e que o plástico e borracha não são isoladores perfeitos, e quando submetidos a alta tensão  existe uma quebra na resistência eléctrica e passam a ser condutores, por exemplo uma chave de fendas normal, feita em plástico simples, e isoladora até 1500v, acima disso e por volta dos 5000v e como se o isolador não existisse. Isto quer dizer que o plástico dentro do carro também e condutor de electricidade e nada seguro, porque entra em ignição espontânea.
Os aspectos em ter em conta e que um carro a gasolina e mais perigoso que um carro a diesel, devido ao facto de a gasolina explodir mais facilmente porque o diesel requer uma certa temperatura para existir a ignição, caso o carro tenha alguma fuga de combustível o mais certo e existir uma ignição. E muito difícil o deposito explodir, visto não existir ar suficiente para uma explosão.
Maior parte dos carro novos tem elementos de compósitos e plásticos na carroçaria, o que pode levar a que a corrente seja canalizada para o centro do veículo, matando os ocupantes.
Em andamento, e sobretudo em carros novos e de caixa automática pode levar a comportamentos estranhos do veículo, podendo o condutor perder o controlo do mesmo, isto ocorreu num caso na Alemanha, um Mercedes foi atingido pelo raio, os circuitos electrónicos por utilizarem transistores por efeito de campo, ficaram danificados e com controlos erráticos, o que levou a uma perda do controlo do veículo, inclusive dirrecao e a um aumento da velocidade do carro, tendo provocado um acidente com fatalidades. Outro caso levou aos airbags a abrirem em andamento.
Tenham em mente isto, os raios não são todos iguais, tem diversas potências e polaridades e inclusive podem ser terra nuvem.


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 14:07)

> Re: Debaixo de trovoada um carro é realmente seguro?
> Não e seguro! Estar num carro que está a ser submetido a tensões eléctricas da grandeza das existentes de um raio e algo muito perigoso e com uma série de efeitos nefasto que podem ocorrer.
> 
> E verdade que o efeito Faraday pode nos proteger devido aos electrões seguirem o curso mais rápido e de menor resistência, mas os testes realizados que são mostrados em vídeo são num cenário ideal e sem chuva. O facto de o carro estar molhado implica que a corrente não irá circular apenas pelo exterior mas também irá seguir o curso dos elementos molhados devido a menor resistência. Outro aspecto importante e que o plástico e borracha não são isoladores perfeitos, e quando submetidos a alta tensão existe uma quebra na resistência eléctrica e passam a ser condutores, por exemplo uma chave de fendas normal, feita em plástico simples, e isoladora até 1500v, acima disso e por volta dos 5000v e como se o isolador não existisse. Isto quer dizer que o plástico dentro do carro também e condutor de electricidade e nada seguro, porque entra em ignição espontânea.
> ...



Excelente explicação! Não tinha pensado em diversos fatores que apresentou..


----------



## Paulo H (19 Out 2013 às 15:03)

Podem dizer o que quiserem, mas é "mil" vezes mais seguro circular na estrada e ser atingido por um raio, numa gaiola de Faraday com rodas e depósito de combustível, do que circular a pé com guarda-chuva e apanhar com o raio! 

Mas alguém tem dúvidas???


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2013 às 15:06)

Depende dos carros os desportivos de fibra sim, mas os carros normais teem carrroçaria monobloco em metal, os adornos plasticos não afectam o percurso electrico que percorre o carro com o efeito igual ao da gaiola de Tesla que protege o habitaculo é igual aos avioes. Ou perferem estar na rua onde se sabe que raios já mataram pessoas


----------



## jdc (19 Out 2013 às 16:24)

Será mil vezes mais seguro andar na estrada de carro com raios a cair? A probabilidade de um raio acertar num carro e muito superior ao de acertar numa pessoa na rua, sem dúvidas em relação a isso, a questão punha se sobre era ou não seguro, e o facto e que não é, e existem diversos acidentes de automóveis sem explicação aparente com fatalidades que poderiam ter sido provocados por raios, as filmagens que vêem de raios a cair em carros e a ficar tudo bem são de raios de baixa intensidade, e são de baixa porque e simples, se fossem intensos as câmeras e cartões de memória iriam ficar danificados pelo EMP.
Muita vezes as pessoas tem memória curta, lembram se do PanAm 214, leiam um pouco sobre isso. 
Não e seguro e muito menos com o carro em andamento, algum de vos já teve a experiência de um raio cair perto, aconteceu comigo e demorei mais de 15 minutos a recuperar a totalidade da visão e uns 2 minuto a totalidade do equilíbrio.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2013 às 18:22)

jdc disse:


> Em andamento, e sobretudo em carros novos e de caixa automática pode levar a comportamentos estranhos do veículo, podendo o condutor perder o controlo do mesmo, isto ocorreu num caso na Alemanha, um Mercedes foi atingido pelo raio, os circuitos electrónicos por utilizarem transistores por efeito de campo, ficaram danificados e com controlos erráticos, o que levou a uma perda do controlo do veículo, inclusive dirrecao e a um aumento da velocidade do carro, tendo provocado um acidente com fatalidades. Outro caso levou aos airbags a abrirem em andamento.
> Tenham em mente isto, os raios não são todos iguais, tem diversas potências e polaridades e inclusive podem ser terra nuvem.



Na ABC americana passou-se que uma daquelas carrinhas que eles usam muito foi atingida por um raio. Deu-se o caso do condutor retirar a chave da ignição e o carro continuar a funcionar. O comando electrónico torna-se errático.


----------



## jonekko (19 Out 2013 às 20:17)

c.bernardino disse:


> Afinal um carro explode!
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelid=00000010-0000-0000-0000-000000000010
> 
> ...



Boa noite. vivo na Pontinha e devo dizer que não dei conta de nada de extraordinário, nem sequer ouvi nenhum estoiro digno desse nome! Também achei estranho esta notícia, perguntei a algumas pessoas se tinham notado algo a noite passada mas ninguém se apercebeu de nada...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2013 às 21:20)

jdc disse:


> Será mil vezes mais seguro andar na estrada de carro com raios a cair? A probabilidade de um raio acertar num carro e muito superior ao de acertar numa pessoa na rua, sem dúvidas em relação a isso, a questão punha se sobre era ou não seguro, e o facto e que não é, e existem diversos acidentes de automóveis sem explicação aparente com fatalidades que poderiam ter sido provocados por raios, as filmagens que vêem de raios a cair em carros e a ficar tudo bem são de raios de baixa intensidade, e são de baixa porque e simples, se fossem intensos as câmeras e cartões de memória iriam ficar danificados pelo EMP.
> Muita vezes as pessoas tem memória curta, lembram se do PanAm 214, leiam um pouco sobre isso.
> Não e seguro e muito menos com o carro em andamento, algum de vos já teve a experiência de um raio cair perto, aconteceu comigo e demorei mais de 15 minutos a recuperar a totalidade da visão e uns 2 minuto a totalidade do equilíbrio.



Não me parece é que na rua o raio nem tem de acertar basta cair perto e vais conhecer o criador, o carro pode ir para a socata mas ficas com uma boa historia. E acho que o topico so se refere a um raio acertar o carro e não ficares flashado e sem ver, para isso basta um gajo com os maximos, falas num avião quando andam milhares por todo o planeta e condições


----------



## jdc (20 Out 2013 às 02:57)

camrov8 disse:


> Não me parece é que na rua o raio nem tem de acertar basta cair perto e vais conhecer o criador, o carro pode ir para a socata mas ficas com uma boa historia. E acho que o topico so se refere a um raio acertar o carro e não ficares flashado e sem ver, para isso basta um gajo com os maximos, falas num avião quando andam milhares por todo o planeta e condições



Lol, e que só me da vontade de rir! Primeiro essa do cair perto e ficar a conhecer o criador é fantástica! Já agora quem é o criador que não conheço nem nunca o vi e quando falei que caiu um raio perto de mim, foi a cerca de 5 metros na rua e com chuva, e apenas senti um ligeiro formigueiro e aqueles sintomas de referi anteriormente.
Acho sinceramente de profunda ignorância aquilo que referiu sobre o "flashado", quer dizer que ai já não conta? Só se a pessoa morrer electrocutada e que conta? Levar com um raio perder a noção espacial e a visão a 100kmh e ir contra uma árvore ou outra coisa qualquer é fatal! Qual carro ir para a sucata quem vai para a sucata são o condutor e ocupantes, sobre o avião que falei foi apenas um dos casos e para sua informação morreram 81 pessoas, nada relevante??? se não for existiram mais 17 acidentes na aviação comercial com mais de 500 mortos e do que pude apurar 123 na aviação de recreio com mais de 300 mortos.
Não vamos andar a brincar com coisas serias???


----------



## camrov8 (20 Out 2013 às 18:32)

jdc disse:


> Lol, e que só me da vontade de rir! Primeiro essa do cair perto e ficar a conhecer o criador é fantástica! Já agora quem é o criador que não conheço nem nunca o vi e quando falei que caiu um raio perto de mim, foi a cerca de 5 metros na rua e com chuva, e apenas senti um ligeiro formigueiro e aqueles sintomas de referi anteriormente.
> Acho sinceramente de profunda ignorância aquilo que referiu sobre o "flashado", quer dizer que ai já não conta? Só se a pessoa morrer electrocutada e que conta? Levar com um raio perder a noção espacial e a visão a 100kmh e ir contra uma árvore ou outra coisa qualquer é fatal! Qual carro ir para a sucata quem vai para a sucata são o condutor e ocupantes, sobre o avião que falei foi apenas um dos casos e para sua informação morreram 81 pessoas, nada relevante??? se não for existiram mais 17 acidentes na aviação comercial com mais de 500 mortos e do que pude apurar 123 na aviação de recreio com mais de 300 mortos.
> Não vamos andar a brincar com coisas serias???



 não me parece que tenham sentido so um formigueiro.
 Não parece ter caido 
 Bem este escapou 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhf4qPof2-o"]Shocking: Lightning Strikes and Hits a SUV Car! - YouTube[/ame] O carro não explodiu e até travou 
Quanto ao emp um raio não os produz com grande potencia. Ninguem está a brincar se os raios fizessem os aviões cair não voavam pois há sempre raios a atingir aviões todos os dias. por acaso já vi um carro arder e o deposito não explodiu


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Out 2013 às 09:18)

Novidade.

Falei com uma testemunha que estava a 100m do rebentamento do carro.
os *factos concretos*(testemunhados):

- apesar da testemunha estar a 100 m *não ouviu* qualquer barulho de trovão, só ouviu barulho do rebentamento do carro.

- o carro rebentado estava *num ponto muito baixo*. Era o ponto mais baixo da redondeza. Foi-me descrito como "um buraquito ao pé dos escuteiros onde só cabe um carro". Perguntei e o local não tem árvores.

- Foi-me referido que há vários edifícios na redondeza com para-raios.

A senhora com que falei disse-me que conhece a testemunha que os orgãos de comunicação mencionam. Mas essa testemunha só referiu que havia trovoada na altura. Não me pareceu claro que a testemunha tenha visto o raio cair!

e esta heim?


----------



## jdc (21 Out 2013 às 12:06)

camrov8 disse:


> Terrible lightning strike on a football match - YouTube não me parece que tenham sentido so um formigueiro.
> Plane vs Lightning Strike - YouTube Não parece ter caido
> N.H. Man Survives Lightning Strike - YouTube Bem este escapou
> Shocking: Lightning Strikes and Hits a SUV Car! - YouTube O carro não explodiu e até travou
> Quanto ao emp um raio não os produz com grande potencia. Ninguem está a brincar se os raios fizessem os aviões cair não voavam pois há sempre raios a atingir aviões todos os dias. por acaso já vi um carro arder e o deposito não explodiu


 
Um caso não são casos, existem pessoas que levam com raios e não morrem? e porque? Como já referi anteriormente os raios não são lineares e apresentam um infinito numero de variáveis, variáveis essas que decidem se voltarás a viver ou não! Em relação ao do avião tenham em atenção em colocar videos verdadeiros, o que colocou e um fake, e se de facto fosse verdade, com aquela intensidade, e com a ionização a volta do avião que sabemos que cria temperaturas muito extremas, e o ponto de fusão do alumínio e de 659º, acha que o avião teria ficado intacto?? ainda por cima na aproximação? nem ponho falha mecânica, seria falha estrutural, mas como e fake nem vale a pena falar nisso. Já percebi que é daqueles da teoria do contra  , mas cada um sabe de si, só acho é que tem de se ter cuidado com aquilo que se escreve porque podemos estar a influenciar pessoas a tomarem decisões erradas. E tudo aquilo que escrevi são cenários reais que nos podem acontecer um dia


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 13:27)

Olá estáva a ver o tópico e acho interessante. lembro-me de ter visto já há bastante tempo um documentário que sinceramente não me recordo em que canal foi, mas tinha haver com raios o que fazer caso fossemos supreendidos por uma trovoada. Recordo-me de dizerem que se estivessemos num descampado deveriamos colocar-nos agaixados e com as mãos na cabeça. E também que um lugar seguro seria o carro desde que os vidros tivessem fechados, confesso que fiquei na ideia que seria por causa das rodas. Eu adoro trovoada gosto muito de ver mas nao gosto de estar na rua sinto medo. Uma vez no alentejo no meio do nada em pleno agosto apanhei uma valente trovoada estava imenso calor eu obriguei a todos a fecharem os vidros naquele momento segundo o documentário que referi, era mais seguro para mim estar a derreter com o calor, o que é certo é que assustei-me com essa trovoada e na altura lembro-me de um raio tão grande a descer mesmo por cima de mim que parecia vir em camera lenta, mas nao fui atingida. Bom mas queria perguntar sobre um comboio ser atingido por um raio as consequências e se já aconteceu.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2013 às 14:02)

há uma foto no correio da manhã mas fico com a ideia de ter atingido o edifício primeiro e não o carro.

Comboio atingido por um raio no Japão.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...panese-train-captured-camera-Tokyo-VIDEO.html


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 14:10)

> Bom mas queria perguntar sobre um comboio ser atingido por um raio as consequências e se já aconteceu.



Se for um comboio eléctrico como a maioria (não tenho a certeza) que transporta passageiros em PT Cont, e que são alimentados através de linhas catenárias, muito provavelmente a descarga atingirá a catenária que se encontra ligada à rede eléctrica, e não o comboio em si, e esta deverá ter sistemas de descarga próprios. Além disso existe uma linha de terra muito próxima que será mais atractiva ao raio. Quanto aos comboios que não são alimentados por catenária e que estejam a circular em linhas não electrificadas, estarão mais sujeitos a serem alvo de uma DEA, mas sendo todo feito em aço e estando os carris ligados à terra, não deverá haver problema pois a descarga fará o trajecto à superfície dos metais.




> Comboio atingido por um raio no Japão.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...kyo-VIDEO.html



Ya, lembro-me dessa notícia


----------



## jdc (21 Out 2013 às 14:27)

Bem, tinha uma ideia totalmente diferente do que um raio podia fazer a um avião, sabia que era grave, mas nunca pensei que fosse tão grave e com diversos incidentes, e impressionante o que podem fazer, vejam o video e as fotos de incidentes.

































E para quem diz que os carros são seguros... tirem as vossas próprias conclusões:


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Quanto aos  comboios tens aqui este vídeo aso minute 1:20


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 15:34)

Será que podemos dizer que em caso de trovoada o comboio tornasse um lugar por assim dizer mais seguro? Por acaso tinha na ideia que um raio teria dificuldade em chegar mesmo ao comboio por causa das catenárias visto que transportam eletricidade tinha em mente que o raio ficava por ali....

Em relação a andar de carro depois destas imagens acho que em dias de trovoada vou evitar o carro... Nunca senti o poder de um raio, já calhou a ver um raio cair em cima de uma casa (aquelas que ligam as condutas de água, não sei o nome) e aquilo fazer um trac um forte estalo, mas estava a uma distância generosa. Gosto de ir para a janela ver filmar e "tentar" tirar fotografias, quando não está mesmo em cima, posso dizer que uma boa trovoada me alivia o espirito. Afinal acaba por ser um belo espetáculo da natureza quando não á males a contabilizar.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2013 às 17:07)

Bela discussão que vai para aqui.

Obviamente, o local mais seguro para se estar durante uma trovoada seria, teoricamente, dentro da chamada "Gaiola de Faraday". Uma vez que isso será praticamente impossível (a não ser alguém decida construir uma em casa ), o local mais seguro para se estar será no interior de uma habitação, afastado de janelas e portas. Se a habitação estiver equipada com um pára-raios, melhor ainda.

Para quem é apanhado ao ar livre durante uma trovoada, então, não havendo qualquer outro abrigo por perto e havendo um automóvel como hipótese, então certamente que estar no interior de um automóvel (desde que não seja um descapotável ou um com aqueles tectos em lona) é preferível do que se optar por ficar em campo aberto. Todos os locais que consultei referem que a estrutura metálica do veículo representa alguma segurança para quem estiver no seu interior (actuando quase como que uma "gaiola de Faraday"), desde que não se toque em metal.

Agora, obviamente que, dadas as características específicas de cada raio, que variam muito na sua potência, forma, etc..., e até das características do veículo em causa, há sempre a possibilidade de as coisas não correrem da melhor forma, mas julgo que a percentagem dessas ocorrências será sempre muito menor do que os casos em que um raio atinge a viatura e não acontece nada de mais. Aliás, isso também acontecerá com os aviões, por exemplo, em que o número de vezes em que aviões são atingidos e não acontece nada de mais é muito superior ao número de vezes em que existem danos (senão, todos os dias tínhamos acidentes ou danos em aviões).

Agora, para nós, entusiastas do mau tempo e que gostamos de sair e estar a observar estes fenómenos, temos OBRIGATORIAMENTE que ter consciência dos perigos que podemos correr, devemos EVITAR estar mesmo debaixo de uma trovoada (o melhor local até é localizado a alguns km paralelo à mesma, de forma a apanhar toda a célula e os raios a caírem por baixo), e devemos saber o que fazer em caso de a situação se tornar mais severa. Para além dos relâmpagos, há sempre o risco de rajadas mais fortes (que podem fazer cair árvores, por exemplo), de granizo de maiores dimensões e até de cheias, pelo que se deverá sempre ter esses factores em consideração.

Por isso, quem não sente à vontade com estes fenómenos e não conhece todos os riscos, o melhor mesmo é evitar sair de casa e afastar-se das janelas (principalmente quando a situação está no seu pico). 

Para quem conhece os riscos e gosta à mesma de sair em busca das tempestades, então há que correr esses mesmos riscos mas da forma mais segura que for possível e com todas as variáveis em mente. Aí terá que ser uma opção consciente de quem a toma... e aí reside também um dos prazeres dos "meteoloucos"... saborear as descargas de adrenalina que acontecem nessas situações...

De qualquer das formas, julgo que todos deveremos ter em mente que *Uma grande foto nunca deverá ser motivo para ser a nossa última foto!* 






Recomendo atenta leitura:

http://www.lightningsafety.noaa.gov/resources/ttl6-10.pdf

http://www.lightningsafety.noaa.gov/more.htm

http://www.ready.gov/thunderstorms-lightning

http://gtfsdoaltominho.blogspot.pt/2013/07/trovoadas-e-raios-e-incendios.html

http://www.wildbackpacker.com/wilderness-survival/articles/surviving-a-lightning-storm/

Fiquem bem!


----------



## Enkeli (21 Out 2013 às 17:31)

Eu acho que até é uma boa discussão :-D isto porque é didática, eu como uma leiga já fiquei a saber mais algumas coisitas.... Tenho pena de o meu tempo ser bastante reduzido para participar em certos tópicos e aprender mais com vocês... Eu agora até gostaria de lançar outra discussão mas não sei se será melhor criar um tópico de qualquer forma deixo aqui o tema relâmpagos globulares, dizem que são umas bolas que seguem as pessoas quando há trovoadas :-) tenho alguma curiosidade sobre este fenómeno e se ele realmente existe....


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2013 às 19:08)

Enkeli disse:


> Eu acho que até é uma boa discussão :-D isto porque é didática, eu como uma leiga já fiquei a saber mais algumas coisitas.... Tenho pena de o meu tempo ser bastante reduzido para participar em certos tópicos e aprender mais com vocês... Eu agora até gostaria de lançar outra discussão mas não sei se será melhor criar um tópico de qualquer forma deixo aqui o tema relâmpagos globulares, dizem que são umas bolas que seguem as pessoas quando há trovoadas :-) tenho alguma curiosidade sobre este fenómeno e se ele realmente existe....



Quantos ao avião não sabia que era falso. a maiores construtoras viram-se obrigados a adicionar metal nos compostos para os tornar condutores e evitar males maiores .
Há ainda muita especulação sobre o assunto dos globos , mas não esquecer que os sprites e os goblins só recentemente foram provados . Uma teoria diz que é plasma quanto ao seguir pessoas não tenho informação.
Plasma é um estado da materia no qual os elementos se encontram no estado ionizado e é controlavel com um campo magnetico, o fogo é plasma tal como o raio e plasma derivado das grandes temperaturas atingidas


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Out 2013 às 19:12)

O que vai por aqui !!!

Isto depois de eu ter descoberto que a explosão do carro na Pontinha "não foi bem assim".


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2013 às 20:21)

Para mim, mais vale estar dentro do meu carro do que andar pela rua. Claro, se tiverem com o carro debaixo de uma árvore aí é capaz de cair alguma coisa, mas de resto, nunca vi cair nenhuma trovoada em nenhum automóvel, agora ver carros a arder com falta de líquido no radiador já vi muitos, até podia tirar umas fotos catitas e meter na net, caiu um raio neste carro. Agora, alarmes a dispararem com a trovoada isso sim. 

Se calhar o automóvel ardeu devido a algum curto-circuito na altura que fazia trovoada e dizem que foi um raio que caiu. 

Sempre ouvi dizer até mesmo na universidade que o carro é o local mais seguro devido à gaiola de Faraday, o resto para mim é pura ilusão e nada mais.


----------



## jdc (21 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Outro aspecto importante e que os testes em bobinas tesla são uma grande treta, dai nunca existirem danos nos carros nem nos ocupantes, e porque? Como e que se podem tirar conclusões de efeitos de Faraday em correntes máximas de 30kA, sabendo que os raios podem atingir mais de 500kA? E uma diferença tão grande...

A foto do carro que ardeu veio deste site

http://wxguard.com/latest-lightning-news/government-truck-struck-by-lightning-burns


----------



## jonekko (21 Out 2013 às 21:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> Novidade.
> 
> Falei com uma testemunha que estava a 100m do rebentamento do carro.
> os *factos concretos*(testemunhados):
> ...



Pois, eu também não ouvi nada!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2013 às 22:06)

jdc disse:


> Outro aspecto importante e que os testes em bobinas tesla são uma grande treta, dai nunca existirem danos nos carros nem nos ocupantes, e porque? Como e que se podem tirar conclusões de efeitos de Faraday em correntes máximas de 30kA, sabendo que os raios podem atingir mais de 500kA? E uma diferença tão grande...
> 
> A foto do carro que ardeu veio deste site
> 
> http://wxguard.com/latest-lightning-news/government-truck-struck-by-lightning-burns



 A bobine de tesla produz electricidade estatica que carece de amperagem. Mas esqueces os condensadores que armazenam a amperagem e voltagem e descarregam-na num curto espaço de tempo. Se um carro e avião não fossem seguros  andava-se a pé na Florida um dos locais com uma das mais altas taxas de trovoadas


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2013 às 22:11)

A verdade é como azeite vem sempre ao de cima. ao que parece a noticia é mais sensacinalismo mediatico, o carro ardeu e estava mau tempo


----------



## cloud9 (21 Out 2013 às 22:19)

De facto tive que postar, porque sinceramente, o JDC deu a sua explicação,provou mostrando exemplos, mas desculpem lá o meu desabafo, há sempre um ou artista neste forum que lá vem não sei bem de onde, provavelmente da terra dos "nabos" e.. Ahhh e tal, não deve de ser bem assim, as fotos podem ser falsas, pode dizer que sim mas afinal é não. epá.. por amor da santa, ate irritam! mas não é só aqui neste post e numa série deles, os moderadores deveriam mediar essas pessoas a serem interventivas com qualidade! O homem ( ou mulher ) a explicar fatos com razão e conhecimento de causa e sempre com teorias da conspiração.
Acrescento, um raio num carro é fatal! Sou Eng. Electrotécnico ligado a alta tensão, por isso sei o que digo, nem fazem ideia dos MJ (MegaJoules) de energia que um raio produz, é uma quantidade de energia que não se pode quantificar, por não existir tecnologia para isso, mas estima-se que possam chegar a 2TJ,  
Pessoal é muita fruta! Uma vez vi um um poste de linha de alta tensão que quase todo ficou fundido no chão, acham que um ocupante de um carro iria sobreviver? A física diz nos que a gaiola de faraday e a lei de Gauss podem, proteger, é verdade, mas depende da grandeza da força e na física existe sempre um ponto de ruptura. Depois sem falar do plasma provocado pelo arco voltaico, que mata por ano algumas pessoas em postos de transformação, mas não morrem electrocutados, morrem carbonizados devido ao arco e calor do plasma criado, acham que a pessoa que esta no carro fica imune a isso?
Não sei se é mais seguro estar num carro, não sei mesmo o carro é muito mais chamariz para um raio que uma pessoa agachada, mas podíamos fazer um teste, desde que as pessoas que se acham muito seguras  que nada acontece e que o que foi anteriormente mostrado é montagem, mentira etc,etc, ficassem num carro, num dia daqueles à antiga, com um balão atmosférico ligado por cobre ao carro.. não quero ser sádico.. mas não ia correr nada bem.
Desculpem lá qualquer coisa.. mas tinha que escrever isto


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Lá vem o tipico eu é que sou o presidente da junta, não duvido das suas capacidades técnicas. Ja  se não sabe o que a palavra forum significa emiscue-se de participar. O seu conhecimento éra bem-vindo mas devia evitar a humilhação. Como se diz numa discussão o mais inteligente cala-se primeiro


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 23:03)

jdc disse:


>



Estamos aqui a falar de _lightning strikes_ não de _missile strikes_ 

Essa foto é deste incidente de aviação que felizmente graças aos excelentes pilotos e também alguma sorte (não era o dia deles) o trouxeram de volta para terra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Baghdad_DHL_attempted_shootdown_incident


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 23:07)

Há fotos postadas das quais tenho SERIAS duvidas que tenham sido causadas por relampagos, principalmente aquela asa do aviao e aquele aviao militar com o radome (nariz) amolgado


----------



## jdc (21 Out 2013 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> Lá vem o tipico eu é que sou o presidente da junta, não duvido das suas capacidades técnicas. Ja  se não sabe o que a palavra forum significa emiscue-se de participar. O seu conhecimento éra bem-vindo mas devia evitar a humilhação. Como se diz numa discussão o mais inteligente cala-se primeiro



Assentou-lhe que nem uma carapuça, por caso nem estava a ligar muito ao que punha, mas já chateava um pouco, ainda por cima faz comentário e claramente pouco percebe do assunto, então quando escreveu da bobine tesla, revelou um conhecimento nulo na matéria, desculpe mas se não sabe, não comente, sempre em negação aquilo que apresentei.

Aquela foto é de facto de um missil e não deveria estar ai em relação ao outro que duvida da foto do C-17, leia PFF
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/1134739_Aircraft_after_EMP____.html

Felizmente entrou alguém forum que percebe alguma coisa e que confirmou aquilo que disse e ao Camrov, como é que e capaz depois do que lhe foi apresentado afirmar que é seguro??? não fale sobre aquilo que não sabe e muito menos afirme categoricamente, já morreram milhares de pessoas, contra factos não existem argumentos. Se sente tanta segurança porque não aceita o desafio que lhe foi proposto?


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2013 às 23:32)

Ó jdc e que tal ter mais calma?


----------



## jdc (22 Out 2013 às 00:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó jdc e que tal ter mais calma?



Não tinha sérias dúvidas?  E os outros é que tem de ter calma, mais do mesmo e peço aos moderadores para apagarem os meus posts já que geram tantas dúvidas a tanta gente... Enfim nem vou perder mais tempo com isto..


----------



## CptRena (4 Jun 2014 às 03:00)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skRUFSV-Mho"]Moments of Impact: Lightning Strikes SUV While Driving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jun 2014 às 04:47)

Back on topic:


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jun 2014 às 19:58)

eu acredito que sim tal como o senhor faraday obviamente uma trovoada é sempre perigosa mas melhor no popo doque no meio da rua porque a verdade é que até em casa temos de ter cuidado


----------



## Zé Carapau (5 Jun 2014 às 16:09)

Agora é que vi este tema, li com atenção, conheço bem a matéria em questão e informo a todos que é preciso ter em atenção no seguinte, é mais seguro estar num carro que num espaço aberto, mas não é garantido que possam aparecer lesões provocadas pelo raio, nomeadamente problemas neurológicos.
A gaiola de faraday pode proteger, porque os electrões vão seguir o caminho mais curto para a terra, mas existira energia acumulada no veiculo, que irá actuar como um condensador, caso a pessoa saia logo do carro e certo que ira existir uma descarga pessoa-terra com danos graves, também ter em atenção que se existir uma concentração certa de oxigénio e  de combustível, o mesmo irá entrar em ignição.
Não se pode ter certezas num fenómeno que não compreendemos a 100%


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

eu sei o que isso é no inverno em dias frios e secos levo com cada choque. e sei que já aconteceram incendios em bombas de gasolina, em que a pessoa deixa a bomba a encher entra no carro sai toca na pistola e pum pensava-se que éra dos teleles por isso chegaram a ser proibidos, mas um raio salta a faz terra por isso os pneus não entram na equação


----------



## Zé Carapau (5 Jun 2014 às 21:30)

Em relação a borracha, num raio ela nada faz, se a borracha não é utilizada em alta tensão, neste caso utiliza-se isolantes cerâmicos, porque a borracha deixa de ser isoladora por volta dos 17000V
Interessante seria, alguns dos defensores da segurança do carro do raio, irem até a Alemanha, num local onde tive a oportunidade de vestir uma malha de aço e entrar dentro de um campo tesla, posso vos dizer que se sente a electricidade a percorrer o corpo e são tensões mais baixas e com menor corrente do que aquelas sujeitas num raio, ahh e uma das pessoas que fez o teste desmaiou.
O saúde e o risco e vosso, só não se esqueçam daquela musica do António Variações ( o corpo e que paga).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jun 2014 às 01:57)

Zé Carapau disse:


> Em relação a borracha, num raio ela nada faz, se a borracha não é utilizada em alta tensão, neste caso utiliza-se isolantes cerâmicos, porque a borracha deixa de ser isoladora por volta dos 17000V
> Interessante seria, alguns dos defensores da segurança do carro do raio, irem até a Alemanha, num local onde tive a oportunidade de vestir uma malha de aço e entrar dentro de um campo tesla, posso vos dizer que se sente a electricidade a percorrer o corpo e são tensões mais baixas e com menor corrente do que aquelas sujeitas num raio, ahh e uma das pessoas que fez o teste desmaiou.
> O saúde e o risco e vosso, só não se esqueçam daquela musica do António Variações ( o corpo e que paga).



A borracha tem uma rigidez dieléctrica superior à cerâmica (não é só cerâmica, é alumina, feldspato, etc), não é usada em AT por outras razões. 

E viste o vídeo que meti antes?


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jun 2014 às 19:51)

não por isolar mas porque electricidade salta da chapa directamente para o solo até podias ter peneus ceramicos, já agora o maior perigo nas torres de muito alta tensão é o arco voltaico e o topico é se estas no meio da rua e começa uma trovoada o que é melhor ir para o carro ou na rua , pelo menos no carro tenos mais hipotese de me safar


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jun 2014 às 20:01)

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/watch-pickup-truck-struck-lightning-video-113006715.html  olhem nem mais e corroborado


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jun 2014 às 00:54)

Dava jeito se lesses as notícias. Os ocupantes sobreviveram todos sem ferimentos.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jun 2014 às 13:18)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Dava jeito se lesses as notícias. Os ocupantes sobreviveram todos sem ferimentos.



ao menos lê os posts antigos e não mandes papais eu sempre disse que um carro é mais seguro


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 17:43)

foguetes provocam relâmpagos, estava em casa e vi um clarão e depois o foguete e o trovão e depois mais dois foguetes e de-repente pararam os foguetes só ouvi 3 o que é estranho pois geralmente há mais não sei mais pormenores, sei que foi um relâmpago forte e de longa duração não tinha havido nenhum antes e também pararam


----------

